# Foruming vs IMing vs Scrapping



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 16, 2007)

Tell me which one is better

personally i don't do IMing and Orkut or Facebook scrapping coz i always felt ppl without a reason at a place it's wasting of resources and also the internet nowadays symbolizes the negative aspects coming frm these two. it's only good if you want to meet ppl of the opposite sex.

I support foruming all the way it's fun and also quite informative


----------



## max_demon (Jul 17, 2007)

Iming and fourming!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 17, 2007)

At first place IMing

At second place Orkuting

At third place Foruming


----------



## rajdeepsingh86 (Jul 17, 2007)

i dont use IMs.

though scrapping is good.

third is foruming


----------



## mediator (Jul 17, 2007)

There is no such thing as better here, though scrapping seems least significant to me! Both 'IMing' and 'foruming', seems to have their own places, but scrapping is mostly S+'crapping' and it is more foolish when u have ur friend online/invisible for 'IMing' but is still (S)crapping!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 17, 2007)

First is Foruming
Second IM

I dont know what to discuss on Orkut other than "was sup...kya haal hain...what are you doing and other ****"


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 17, 2007)

First FORUMING.

Second Scrapping..

IMs only for emergencies or time pass.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 17, 2007)

Foruming is better.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 17, 2007)

1-Foruming
I don't like to im & scrap,i do it very rarely.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jul 17, 2007)

IMing
Foruming
Scrapping


----------



## ilugd (Jul 17, 2007)

IM is realtime, just like talking but there is more chance of getting distracted and off topic.
Forums keeps the matter discussed close to the main topic, since you think before you post.
Scrapping is crap. Why scrap, I have never figured out. I don't want my conversations out for the world to see unless it is helpful for them and I need to shift to another scrapbook to see what the reply was about.


----------



## faraaz (Jul 17, 2007)

First is IM because its immediate...but then again, that's a bad point that it is immediate.

Second is Foruming (is that a word?) because you get to discuss a boatload of stuff with lots of people.

Third (or 10 millionth) is scrapping because I HATE Orkut, I HATE scrapping and I HATE this dirty subculture of time waste and lack of privacy.


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 17, 2007)

well cant compare like dat....they all come handy at diff situation....forum is best wen ur in a comunity of diff unknown but may b like minded ppl discussing on certain topic like now....

scrapping is somthin whr we mite or may not know ppl we talkin but just tryin to know each other...ok useful for opposite sexes....its not like discussion or debate thr neither we look through certain area of interest....but just meet some old n new ppl...

IM is like kinda old now but wen it comes to real instant msging its still better than forum n scrapping....though not used much nowadays but still its handy at times...

so thrs nuttin 2 compare....

Enjoy~!


----------



## iMav (Jul 17, 2007)

foruming
iming
(s)crapping


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 20, 2007)

Iming and Forumming.

I don't like Orkut.


----------

